# Best Petstore bettas



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Alright, so what are some of the best bettas that you have found in places like petsmart, petco, and other shops?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Our petco gets some real stunners sometimes. All three of our current ones are from there, actually... We have a red/black butterfly, a pure white delta, and a blue/red delta that has almost iridescent scales.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I got a blue butterfly betta from petsmart!


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Actually since they have been carrying Dragon scales and Halfmoons at petsmart I have been going crazy(Since I have my 15% associate discount). I have 5 bettas that are beautiful from petsmart! I have one black halfmoon, One white and pink veiltail, one white dragon scale, one blue and red halfmoon plakat, and one yellow and black halfmoon. I am so proud of my babies.


----------



## kris_41 (Aug 3, 2011)

I got a beautiful betta from Petsmart.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

I can't walk into petsmart anymore! The bettas they're getting in there now are just amazing! I've gotten 3 HMs from there in the last 2 weeks!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol, I always end up begging for the bettas. I HATE when I see this beautiful halfmoon or plakat betta that's on its side, dying.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Got these guys from petsmart! I'm planning on going back tomorrow and getting a HMPK!


----------

